# tinderbox issue



## erikf154 (Jun 4, 2009)

I've been using Tinderbox to build packages for my FreeBSD servers for a while now and it works well.

However I've run into dependency issues lately. For instance if I add apache22 with DBD module Tinderbox chooses DB41 instead of DB42.

Similarly when I add subversion16 and want to build the apache svn module Tinderbox adds apache20 and builds the svn module for that one rather than for apache22.

I can't figure out how to solve this. I've tried to remove subversionX, DBX, and apacheXX and add them again, but the same happens again.


----------



## itetcu@ (Jun 5, 2009)

By dafault, Tindy builds pacakges with default OPTIONS, dependencies, etc.
What you need to do is to set the appropiate variables in an .env file (like USE_BDB=you_ver), use OPTIONS where ports are providing them, etc.
See the README.


----------

